# Need help picking TV (vote)



## mclebron23 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey guys, I've been looking into buying a new TV after selling my NIB panny 65" s64 (very upset) for a used car back in the summer. I have been looking for st/vt60, f8500, pioneer elite and the only led I'd buy, sharp elite. I couldn't care less about 4k since you need to be 5' or closer to notice and nobody sits that close unless it a computer monitor. Plus there's barley any 4k content to begin with.

Anyway, I wasn't originally looking into kuros but I've recently found a pro 141fd 60" locally for $1500. So my top 2 choices right now are

*1.)*Pioneer elite pro 141fd 60" ($1500 locally) suppose to be "lightly used". Guy was not sure about the hours on it.

*2.)*Sharp elite 60" ($2200 locally) Also lightly used in good condition. 

I tried getting the guy to drop the price for the elite, but he won't. Out of these 2, what would you guys choose and why? I didn't put any pannys or the f8500 into the mix because I haven't found any good prices on eBay. But if anyone thinks I should go panny st/vt60 or f8500 over the other 2 choices, let me know. Uses are mostly movies with little gaming.

PS...I've also found a panny 50" s64 locally for only $400 in great condition. Been debating on weather to buy this and just weight for OLED down the road.

All opinions are welcome thanks guys.

Mike


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well the pioneer was the very best TV you could buy a few years back and still is highly regarded. That's the route I would go at this time. I would insist on seeing it in operation and look for any burn in (usually noticeable on a white background)


----------



## mclebron23 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks. My local best buy has a floor model 64" f8500. The manager told me he'd give it yo me a month ago for $1400 but I passed. Its still here after a month. Whats a good price to pay? It has over 6000 hours it. IR looks clear besides a faint ESPN logo in the bottom right corner. What do you guys think?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I replied to your post on BD.com, but did not realize you were the same person who has the opportunity to get a 141FD. Definitely go for the Kuro. 

One item you must very clearly understand is that the 141FD does not travel well. They crack very very easily in transit so pack it well, keep it upright and be as careful as possible when moving it.

-Robert


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, I would never buy a display model of a plasma, 6000hrs is way to many. I would not pay more than $500 for one with that much hrs.
You have to remember that that 8500 has been on all day every day and is usually set to its brightest "tourch mode" setting and your probably nearing the end of its lifespan.


----------



## mclebron23 (Mar 15, 2014)

Robert Zohn said:


> I replied to your post on BD.com, but did not realize you were the same person who has the opportunity to get a 141FD. Definitely go for the Kuro.
> 
> One item you must very clearly understand is that the 141FD doe snot travel well. They crack very very easily in transit so pack it well, keep it upright and be as careful as possible when moving it.
> 
> -Robert


Thanks again. $1500 is a good price? Do you know how to check the hours on it?


----------



## mclebron23 (Mar 15, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> No, I would never buy a display model of a plasma, 6000hrs is way to many. I would not pay more than $500 for one with that much hrs.
> You have to remember that that 8500 has been on all day every day and is usually set to its brightest "tourch mode" setting and your probably nearing the end of its lifespan.


Good point. What's your opinion on buying the elite led used?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LED does not suffer from bulb dimming issues so it could be ok but still may have stuck pixles. have you seen it in operation?


----------



## mclebron23 (Mar 15, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> LED does not suffer from bulb dimming issues so it could be ok but still may have stuck pixles. have you seen it in operation?


No, I haven't seen it in person. Its located about 30 min away from me. Guy said its in like new condition and comes with everything. Its a 60" sharp elite. Been on eBay for over 7 months and he won't budge on his asking price of $2250. I've seen a 60" elite go for $1300 on eBay early last year.

There's also a 70" elite but it needs to be shipped to me and costs $1000 to ship. $3500 shipped for that one.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally I would not spend more then $2000 on even a new TV. I would still just get the Pioneer as you simply wont get a better picture than that unless you go to OLED or any of the Ultra HD displays.


----------



## mclebron23 (Mar 15, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Personally I would not spend more then $2000 on even a new TV. I would still just get the Pioneer as you simply wont get a better picture than that unless you go to OLED or any of the Ultra HD displays.


OK, but you'd pay $1500 for a 6 year old used TV with no evidence of hours on the set? Interesting.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Again, without seeing it I wont say for sure but if its just a TV that someone is using for regular TV watching and some movies it wont have 6000 hrs like a display model. 
You do need to see it in person and make sure it has no burn in.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I wouldn't touch that display model with 6000 hours on it with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## mclebron23 (Mar 15, 2014)

I found a sharp elite 70" locally...what's a good price to pay for it? Its in "excellent condition" comes with 3D glasses and stand.


----------

